
Allegedly, this is a real-time map of the wind. It's accurate for me. - ColinWright
http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=-5.95,54.72,865
======
mransing
[http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/o...](http://earth.nullschool.net/#current/wind/isobaric/1000hPa/orthographic=83.05,12.49,1424)

It's showing that there is cyclone near Srilanka. Should people of Srilanka
near eastern cost be on alert?

------
hccampos
This is really really impressive. Ocean currents would also be a nice
addition.

------
andrewcooke
some info here
[http://earth.nullschool.net/about.html](http://earth.nullschool.net/about.html)

it's weird it's so complex. just feels like such a low viscosity system should
be simpler than _that_.

------
Kroem3r
Absolutely fantastic. Don't miss the projects control.

